# Fu Zhongwen speaks - Blog Post



## Xue Sheng (Dec 13, 2017)

Talks on Yang Family Taijiquan with Fu Zhongwen and James Fu from 1994

Fu Zhongwen (1903–1994) was a respected t'ai chi ch'uan teacher and author from China. From an early age, he had been a disciple of Yang Chengfu, and later a family member as he married Zou Kuei Cheng, the great-granddaughter of Yang Chien Hou.


----------

